# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Που μπορω να βρω καπάκια "μελι αττικη" για feeder nvak;

## herbalizer

Που μπορω να βρω καπάκια "μελι αττικη" για feeder nvak; 
Γενικά υπαρχουν στα σουπερ μαρκετ;

----------


## sodapop

στο carrefour το νου σου όμως  :: 
Άμα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με γείτονες γύρνα τα πιάτα ανάποδα για να μην αλλάζεις συνέχεια καπάκια.

----------


## nvak

Έλα να σου δώσω μπόλικα να μοιράζεις και στούς υπόλοιπους.

----------


## kontak

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τα καπάκια από τα πουράκια τα caprice, πάρε το διαλυμένο καπάκι και πήγαινε και δοκίμασε σε ένα super market από caprice να δείς ότι είναι ίδια.

----------


## geosid

Η αν εισαι κοντα σε μενα ελα να σου δωσω εγω .

----------


## chrismarine

και από καφέ εσπρέσο illy , επίσης είναι γκρι για να ταιριάζει με την μουντάδα και το γκρίζο τοπίο της αθηνας

----------


## andreas

> Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τα καπάκια από τα πουράκια τα caprice, πάρε το διαλυμένο καπάκι και πήγαινε και δοκίμασε σε ένα super market από caprice να δείς ότι είναι ίδια.


Και τα πεταγα τοσο καιρο  ::

----------


## senius

Για *προσαρμοσέ τα*, να σε δω, βρε καρντιαν μου !!!!  ::  
Κι από μένα ότι θες μετά...

tespa, στείλε pm στον nvak, να σου δώσει σύγχρονα.

----------


## sv1bds

Οταν είναι να έρθειες στη συνάντηση των Αμπελοκήπων πες μου να σου φέρω.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## marius

Εχω καμια 50αρια καινουρια καπακια Αττικη απο τον nvak.
Οποιος ειναι κοντα και χρειαζεται ας ερθει να παρει.

----------


## tsatasos

Και εμένα μου έχουν μείνει αρκετα από τα καινούρια παιδιά. Όποιος μένει νότια προάστια και θέλει μου λέει.

----------


## tritsako

> Εχω καμια 50αρια καινουρια καπακια Αττικη απο τον nvak.
> Οποιος ειναι κοντα και χρειαζεται ας ερθει να παρει.



Έχεις pm

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εχω καμια 50αρια καινουρια καπακια Αττικη απο τον nvak.
> Οποιος ειναι κοντα και χρειαζεται ας ερθει να παρει.


Περιοχή Βριλήσσια επίσης.

----------


## charlos

Καλησπέρα,

χρειάζομαι τρία καινούργια καπάκια διότι τα τελευταία που είχα ήταν τα διαφανή και άνοιξαν γρήγορα.

πού μπορώ να βρώ? ίσως να μην μπορέσω πριν τις γιορτές διότι θα λείπω από Αθήνα 22/12-8/1 αλλά μετά σίγουρα πρέπει να βρω να τα αλλάξω.

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## geioa

γεια χαρα,

μολις εισαι αθηνα και διαθεσιμος στειλε μου pm. νομιζω πως μπορω να σε εξυπηρετήσω ειτε στην περιοχη σου ειτε καπου στα περιξ

----------


## john70

Εάν έρθεις απο το καφε του Σαββάτου πιθανο να έχει ο sv1bds να σου δώσει

----------


## geioa

αρκει να το ξερει βεβαια για να εχει μαζι του σιγουρα....

----------


## blueice

Μήπως υπάρχει ακόμη κάποιο καπάκι; Γιατί το δικό μου τα έφτυσε.
Κατά προτίμηση δυτική αττική ή κέντρο
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## klarabel

Πήγαινε super market και πάρε ένα caprice Παπαδοπούλου (όχι το μικρό). Θα κάνεις και έτσι δουλειά, αν το θές άμεσα.

----------


## senius

Μπαααα... δε νομιζω, μην τους ακούς....!!
Ελα στον Κεραμεικο να σου δωσω ενα, σε σπεσιαλ βερσιον, στειλε μου pm για το ραντεβου

----------


## NetTraptor

> Πήγαινε super market και πάρε ένα caprice Παπαδοπούλου (όχι το μικρό). Θα κάνεις και έτσι δουλειά, αν το θές άμεσα.


Να δω τύπο σε Super Market να δοκιμάζει τα καπάκια από Caprice σε Feeder και τι στην ζωή μου.

----------


## nkar

ΠΑΡΩΝ

Με το feeder ανα χείρας γύρισα 2-3 supermarket στου ζωγράφου Μεχρι να βρω το σωστό Caprice...

----------


## eagleg

Πόσα θες ?

----------


## nkar

Ευχαριστώ...

----------

